# Redo of Mini M tank



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

Here is allitle of the settup process of this little tank. I wanted to display dwarf riccia, and some of my exotic mosses so here is the redo of this tank.









after draining the tank I pulled everything out of the tank.








Then I started placing the rocks where I wanted them, after that I placed the stones with some mosses on them arround the main cluster of rocks in the center.








then I Planted clumps of dwarf riccia and Hc arround the outer lower edges of the tank.
















then finally I installed the lilly pipes and the CO2 for a finished product now I just need to let it grow in and I will post again as soon as it is settled in.


----------



## Haeun (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm a little sad that the last two pictures are small but...

Wow, looks nice! Much simpler than the last one, and visually strong. The pearling of the riccia gives them a white coat, heh.

Btw, I noticed from your previous thread that somewhere between July and August, the lily pipes changed? (I only realized they changed because of this thread.) They don't look like the mini lily pipes; are they the regular sized ones? Do they fit fine? I'm interested because I have a Mini M myself.


----------



## FelixAvery (Mar 29, 2007)

looks really cool! you definately have your own special style and I think it looks great!
maybe i would add a little hairgrass for extra naturalality
good work cant wait to see more


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

Haeun said:


> I'm a little sad that the last two pictures are small but...
> 
> Wow, looks nice! Much simpler than the last one, and visually strong. The pearling of the riccia gives them a white coat, heh.
> 
> Btw, I noticed from your previous thread that somewhere between July and August, the lily pipes changed? (I only realized they changed because of this thread.) They don't look like the mini lily pipes; are they the regular sized ones? Do they fit fine? I'm interested because I have a Mini M myself.


I did change the lilly pipes out for the ADA ones because I tore down the 10 gallon ADA tank and had them laying arround so I used them. The return works fine "P-2" but the intake is alltile long so I have it sitting up higher but it still works OK.

I am affraid of using hair grass because the last tank I put hair grass in with Aqua soil it literally ingolfed the whole tank so I am staying away from it for awhile. Plus when the HC starts going and the dwarf Riccia there will be little room for anything else in the tank anyway.


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

Now that it has had time to stabalize I wanted to update what it is looking like now.


































I planted flame moss in the back ground I go with the them I have going in the background with the Java Fern


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice scape ! But i think that lily pipes are a little oversized


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

Updating pictures of the tanks now, Just wanted to share with everyone in the hobby


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

This is the new low tech look of the tank now. I just change the water, Raise the return up at night to create air, and finally I dose Potassium every few day's. I don't even feed the fish they just eat the baby cherry shrimp.


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

after seeing how the bar has been raised by others setting up these little tanks I will need to fine tune the look of mine allitle more. Here is how it is now







and I will change it soon hopefully for the better.


----------



## Danielle (Jan 26, 2008)

how many fish and shrimp did you have in there? looks like 8 neons/cardinals, an otto and a betta?


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

Right now not much just accouple of Lampeye Killie fish and a Otto,6 amano shrimp,Bee shrimp, and cherry shrimp. 

When I redo the tank I am not sure what I will put in it do to every fish I put in just bails out!


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

looks good!


----------

